# Bank account!



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

hey, moving from Switzerland to Dubai; as I'll be staying for only 5 months this time (strategy/development internship on corporate level for a big hotel chain; been on residence visa in 2008/2009 - stayed for 2 years)

*I'll be only on an employment visa*..from what I've heard, it's not possible to open any bank account without a residence visa?!

*Does somebody know if there's any way just to open a ATM card (will put a deposit upfront, salary (around $2000) monthly paid in) would be possible w/ a mid-eastern bank??*

recommendations? Thank you very much! 

cheers!


----------



## PowerFlower (Apr 13, 2012)

You can open a savings account with EmiratesNBD even if you're not a resident.


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

sweet, many thx for info! possible with any bank? or you just recommend Emirates NB?


----------



## PowerFlower (Apr 13, 2012)

I was looking into this in October, when I moved here, and EmiratesNBD was the only one I could find that allowed non-residents to open an account with just a passport. Their offices are everywhere so it's an easy option at any rate


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

perfect! thx a lot!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

skier said:


> sweet, many thx for info! possible with any bank? or you just recommend Emirates NB?


If you want to receive bank transfers as suggested a saving account would be your best option, as you have the debit card that comes with it, only difference with a regular bank account is it lacks the cheque book, so you can't rent a house, but since you will be staying only 5 months ...

As a complement and/or alternative to the debit card rakbank offers a prepaid card (costs 25aed to issue), where you basically can just put money on it depositing cash at the various rakbank atms, and use it as you wish, also on internet.


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> If you want to receive bank transfers as suggested a saving account would be your best option, as you have the debit card that comes with it, only difference with a regular bank account is it lacks the cheque book, so you can't rent a house, but since you will be staying only 5 months ...
> 
> As a complement and/or alternative to the debit card rakbank offers a prepaid card (costs 25aed to issue), where you basically can just put money on it depositing cash at the various rakbank atms, and use it as you wish, also on internet.


awesome! guess i be going for the Emirates NBD (housing & all extras already organised by employer), stoked! thx a lot guys for ur help!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ahmadfatima said:


> Good choice! Emirates NBD is indeed a good bank. I have been banking with them since the last one year. It’s true that it only requires a passport copy and the original passport for the validation of a non resident to open an account. Opening a savings account here offers you many benefits like:
> • Attractive interest rates on balances
> • Free international ATM/debit card
> • 24-hour easy access to your account, through ATMs, over the phone (landline or mobile) and online
> ...


it also happens to employ unethical sales people who don't disclose that they are from Emirates NBD and promote the bank on the forum anonymously

Sometimes the quality of the sales people shows how good or bad a bank is. I was terribly unimpressed and pi$$ed at a big local bank recently. I have been very impressed by Barclays recently. I don't think they are the most convenient bank to deal with given their limited presence, but they have been very professional and good in my dealings with them till now.


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Very sweet sense of humor rsinner lol that one was smart


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

still, i think for what i'm gonna use the banc acc. i don't need much of customer service..so, i guess i should be fine, right?

will only use it as a deposit account..withdrawels from ATM's and payin' in clubs/supermarkets/mall's and that's about it..

all other transactions (accomodation w/ cheques, rental car, visa 'nd s**t, etc.) all done by employer..

how'bout ONLINE BANKING? offered as well? safe & easy to use? and BANKS OPEN ON SATURDAY? (my arrival is on a saturday that's why I'd like to get stuff fixed immediately.

many thx for your help! cheers


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I went in to open and NDB savings account recently and was told I needed a reference letter from my bank, several months worth of statements from my US bank and a no objection letter from my employer.

Of course YRMV but those were mine! I decided to wait for my visa to come through.


----------

